# Analyst are wrong: Nintendo Made Money. Iwata new CEO of Nintendo America and



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Earlier today, analysts predicted Nintendo would report nearly 19 billion yen in loss (around 190 million U.S. dollars).  Turns out, this was not the case.
> 
> Nintendo have reported a profit of 7 billion yen, roughly 71 million dollars.  After Nintendo's first financial loss last year, this is a swift turnaround, especially when you consider the poor performance of the Wii U in the month of March where it sold 390,000 units.  Speaking the Wii U, the total units sold were 3.45 million for Nintendo's newest console, short of its projected 4 million, but a substantial amount nonetheless.  That's nothing compared to the 3DS sales figures, which total to 31.09 million, with a million of them sold in the last quarter alone.
> 
> ...



source: 



> Iwata-san is taking on more responsibility in his quest to turn Nintendo's financial situation around. A little while ago Satoru Iwata implied at an investor meeting that if he did not bring Nintendo's 2013 finances to 100 billion yen he may resign his position as President. Well, this morning word came out that Iwata-san will now also be assuming the role of CEO at Nintendo of America, in addition to his current responsibilities.
> 
> This is likely an attempt to help him gain knowledge of the western market and use that information to help reach his financial goal. And he's going to need it, along with the announcement we found out the Wii-U has only sold 3.45 million world wide. To give you a comparison, the Xbox 360 has sold 1.3 million units in the past three months. Still, according to Nintendo, things are going well.



source:


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 24, 2013)

hahahahaha

Oh analysts
eat some shit


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 24, 2013)

Was that my body is ready goon CEO before?

Edit: Nevermind, he's COO


----------



## DedValve (Apr 24, 2013)

Reggie still COO? Reggie still COO.

It's funny because even with Iwata as CEO we still won't get half the awesome shit japan gets *glares at disney xl*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 24, 2013)

it was fun reading neogaf the other day and have them torch Nintendo, but this comes out and all the haters are silent.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 24, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> Oh analysts
> eat some shit



Came here just to say this.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2013)

Bahahahaha.

Fuck analysts.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2013)

Was Pachter one of those analysts?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 24, 2013)

Does poop shove out one's rectum?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 24, 2013)

That strong yen really fucked them over hard.

At any rate, it's not all rainbows and sunshine, since the 3DS and Wii U both failed to meet expectations.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Apr 25, 2013)

They still made more money though.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2013)

So this makes it what, the eighth time "analysts" prematurely predicted Nintendo's demise?


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 25, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> So this makes it what, the eighth time "analysts" prematurely predicted Nintendo's demise?



They never learn. Can they just say they're not really analyzing and are just hoping Nintendo goes down.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2013)

These analysts are likely just kids who were never good at NES games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 25, 2013)

**Video game analysts**

**Credible**



They're about as reliable as video game reviewers.


----------



## Wan (Apr 25, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Was Pachter one of those analysts?



Yeah, Pachter has been pretty critical of Nintendo and their hardware strategies of late.  He thinks the Wii U came out a couple years later than it should have.  But he's freely admitted that he doesn't "get" Nintendo, or really any Japanese developer.    But even diehard Nintendo fans have to admit that the Wii U and 3DS didn't set the world on fire like the Wii and DS did (itprintsmoney.gif), and the Wii U did fall short of Nintendo's own sales projections if not terribly so.



Kagekatsu said:


> So this makes it what, the eighth time "analysts" prematurely predicted Nintendo's demise?



I don't think anyone was predicting Nintendo's demise this time around; Pachter has stated that Nintendo has billions of dollars in cash saved up from how successful the Wii and DS were, so they can afford a few missteps.  Maybe they were in danger coming off of the Gamecube; the Gamecube was a sales failure and the Gameboy Advance was the only thing keeping Nintendo afloat.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2013)

Apparently Nintendo will not be holding a press conference at E3 this year.

Instead they're going to hold two smaller press events where they invite a smaller amount of gaming press in to talk about what's new for Nintendo for the next year.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 26, 2013)

Nintendo and Sony are stepping away from E3.  Sony had their own press conference to reveal the PS4.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 26, 2013)

You know I think its important that we sit down and reflect on just what it is that nintendo does over the years and how it usually goes
Ie from this


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 26, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> They never learn. Can they just say they're not really analyzing and are just hoping Nintendo goes down.



Why would anyone want Nintendo to go down?   I figured most people just want them to wake up.


----------



## Darth (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone know where I can find an estimate for the total number of units sold for the ps3/360/wii/wii u consoles?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 26, 2013)

Wii U has total sales of 3.45 mil consoles with 920000 in japan 1.42 in America and everywhere accounting for the other total.

Xbox is sitting somewhere around. 76 mil Ps3 is somewhere around there.  Every other console didnt sell as well as the Wii U has but the didnt have crappy months in January. But in the mean time Nintendo sold 67,000 more consoles.  The 3DS is currently outpacing the DS sales wise in the same period of time.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 26, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Why would anyone want Nintendo to go down?   I figured most people just want them to wake up.



Indeed I sit in that camp. I was a nintendo child up until 13 years old of course I was rather picky with their video games, I stuck mostly with Pokemon or Zelda. Eventually I realized I was just buying the system solely to play whatever new titles came out within those two series so I left to try out the ps2 rather late in it's life cycle.  

I'd like them to do better. I myself love Action adventure or action rpgs or just straight rpgs. I wish nintendo had more of those then I could have my cake and eat it too. My Pokemon and Zelda and my RPG's on one system. Ah that would be great.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 26, 2013)

They just need to be even more aggressive with their nintendo directs.
Treat them like the 360's ads on the wii U and 3ds.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 26, 2013)

Kyokkai said:


> Indeed I sit in that camp. I was a nintendo child up until 13 years old of course I was rather picky with their video games, I stuck mostly with Pokemon or Zelda. Eventually I realized I was just buying the system solely to play whatever new titles came out within those two series so I left to try out the ps2 rather late in it's life cycle.
> 
> I'd like them to do better. I myself love Action adventure or action rpgs or just straight rpgs. I wish nintendo had more of those then I could have my cake and eat it too. My Pokemon and Zelda and my RPG's on one system. Ah that would be great.


Why do I have a feeling you never played Talesof Symphonia or skies of arcadia


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Apr 26, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> Oh analysts
> eat some shit



You would think Michael Pachter would get tired of eating it. Either that or it's become second nature to him.


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 26, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Why do I have a feeling you never played Talesof Symphonia or skies of arcadia



Skies of Arcadia was a port from Sega Dreamcast (so it was on the GC, but it didn't originate there), and Tales of Symphonia was the only quality RPG on the Gamecube besides Paper Mario: TTYD. Compare it to the PS2 which had a MASSIVE RPG library. Heck, it had two Tales games to Gamecube's one. There's no denying that Nintendo has fallen hard in the third-party area. Even listening to Operation Rainfall feels like an afterthought due to how they waited until the final days of the Wii to bring them over. 

The Wii-U isn't doing much better in that department, Nintendo THINKS it is, but it's not. Oh sure, Mass Effect 3, I mean it's not like that was part of a trilogy that told one complete story or something! Batman: Arkham City, because lord knows the majority of the gaming community hadn't already played that one before the Wii U even came out. There's stuff like ZombiU but we need more. I would say Rayman Legends going multi-platform was a bad thing, but I was irritated it was originally a WiiU-exclusive to begin with. The actual platforming Rayman games (so not counting the Rabbids games) have almost always been multi-platform, so suddenly going to only one platform didn't feel right.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 26, 2013)

Im well aware of all of that^ But third party support beyond what they already have isnt going to lead to sales. Sales gets them that 3rd party support.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2013)

Doom85 said:


> There's no denying that Nintendo has fallen hard in the third-party area.



the ps2 is an outlier to begin with ; you really can't compare it to anything without it winning.
ps2>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ps4


----------

